# Baby Wood Pigeon?????



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, can anybody please help me with some information. 
My mum found what I believe is a baby wood pigeon on the road in South Australia, and as she was going out to dinner..... I became the lucky recipient. It is light grey and has white and black wavy marks on its wings and a crest of black. I have no idea what to feed it, but made a mix of mashed banana and weetbix/vitabrits with water and put in a syringe. It has eaten a few times, and will drink if I stroke the syringe on the beak. I need to know what is the correct diet, as I would like to give it the best chance. It is in a sealed cat cage and has towels to snuggle up in, and a little box cut out over the top to keep it snug, with water and seed, and a towel over the top in a cool dark room. It pecks at my hand as if it wants some seed, but has not eaten any. 
Help me please??
Recipes and ideas will be greatly appreciated.
Chelisa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

This may be a 'crested pigeon' (see http://www.ozanimals.com/Bird/Crested-Pigeon/Ocyphaps/lophotes.html for adult pic). 

Can you geta pic, or describe by comparison with the above picture how well grown it seems? 

Baby pigeons of most any kind, at least the seed eaters, can be fed a formula - what you gave it sounds OK for now - like Kaytee hand rearing formula for baby birds. It does kinda depend on how 'baby' it is. 

Another thing is, you may be advised to find a licensed rehabber, as this is a wild bird of native species - tho I don't know what your laws are in Oz on wildlife. We do have a few members out there, hopefully someone will recall exactly who the are.

Best if we establish what you have and approx age before anything else, maybe.

John


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. Size wise it can sit in the palm of my hand. It is fully feathered, and after looking at the photos of the crested pigeon, I am almost sure that is what it is. 
I read that it is a good idea to keep it on a heat pack, but it got too warm and started panting, so I will stick with the towels wrapped up in the shape of a nest. 
How often should I feed it? How much and what?
Chelisa


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Photo should now be attached. It is probably around 12cm long and 4 to 5cm wide.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Chelisa,

From this site: (Fauna rescue of South Australia Inc) http://www.faunarescue.org.au/granivores.html

Pigeons and Doves 
Adult birds are seedeaters and eat a variety of seeds and grains. 
Baby doves and pigeons insert their beaks into the parent bird’s throat to suck their food; they do not gape for food. Feed them enough to fill their crop then wait 2-3 hrs for their crop to empty before feeding again. Once feeding is established they will show by restless behaviour when they need to be fed. 

Make sure the baby is warm before feeding or it will not be able to digest its food. Very small babies can be tube fed with a fine plastic tubing attached to the end of a syringe but do not attempt this until you have been shown by a coordinator or experienced member. The food and tubing are warmed and slipped gently down the bird’s throat [right hand side of bird] and slowly released.
A good basic mix:

Soaked Pedigree Puppy Kibble halved dipped into:

200mls warm water

2 tsp apple sauce

1 tsp egg biscuit

2 tsp rice cereal or enough to thicken it to a runny custard consistency.

Self Feeding Doves & Pigeons can be fed on small parrot seed, soaked pedigree puppy kibble and soaked soup mix.

When the baby is larger and feathered it can be fed by gently holding the beak open and hand feeding pellets of granivore mix, soaked soup mix [dried peas, barley, lentils soaked in hot water until softened], soaked Puppy biscuits [based on rice with added vitamins and minerals] and a little scrambled egg. Often the baby will open its beak voluntarily if you use the V between your fingers or your finger and thumb to gently squeeze and push down on the sides of the beak. 

As the bird gets bigger and its tail grows, you can begin to add soaked seeds to the diet. These birds take a long time before they feed themselves. Continue to supplementary feed, even when the bird appears to be picking up the seeds, as it sometimes take a while before it can actually pick up 


Cynthia


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

From my personal experience i would recommend going to a pet store and buying the baby formula for birds(its looks like sand, but u mix it with water) along with a syringe(and avoid puppy food). In the end the bird formula would cost less than a bag of puppy food anyway. You don't have to listen to me but take it under consideration if u care abotu the bird.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh he's so cute! i have to agree with finding some hand rearing formula for baby parrots, it will be the most balanced diet for her, i think the puppy formula would be okay if she was very tiny and in need of crop milk, but she's bigger, not to step on your toes cyro!!you probably have many more years of experience.
i also tube but it's not the only way a baby can be fed, i just do it because it's fast, neat and i usually have lots of babies in the house. plus i'm trying to raise them to be wild so i don't want them to imprint which is tough if you have a single bird. i don't mind having friendly litlle pigeons hanging around, i'm more afraid of them landing on the wrong person and getting hurt. 
don't we have a sticky with feeding techniques??


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding#


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, 
Thankyou so much for your message. I have attempted what you have told me to do. Have mixed mashed apple, banana vita brits water and looking to add soaked crushed bird seed. It seems to be drinking, and then falls asleep with its beak in the tube. Very cute. Not sure how much is enough, it may take time for the baby to get used to feeding this way, as it just sort of sips and then stops to sleep. Have sent a photo, please tell me if this is what you mean...
Thanks again,
Chelisa


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are a couple of photos of my first tube feeding attempt.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would try to really get that little beak in more, not sure why he's falling asleep, lol, oh my he's so cute.
you can feel his little crop it should feel like a marshmallow when he's nice n full, then don't feed him anymore till it feels empty, you may want to start putting a little bit of seed in his cage. when he's hungry start playing with it and peck at it with your fingers.


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

*Baby Pigeon*

I have got some bird seed in the cage which I have soaked in hot water. I put some on my hand and he pecks at it and I play with it and throw it around my hand. The little one doesn't like his beak too far in it, he likes to just sip at this stage and not skull. Practice makes perfect. So hard not to get attached to animals...., and they always seem to find me!! 
Thanks again. Would like to stay in touch as it progresses. Any signs to look out for?
Thanks,
Chelisa


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh, and usually how often do you feed it, ie how long will it take for the crop to go down?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Chelisa,

I'm coming in late here .. BUT .. even though your "baby" is pretty good sized and feathered, I'm not at all sure it is ready to eat on it's own. Have you seen it actually ingest seeds or just pick at them? You really, really do need to keep feeding this little one until it totally learns to eat on its own.

I'm guessing this is a type of dove and not a pigeon .. so .. about 7-8 cc per feeding ?? You have to judge by how full the crop is .. your want the size and firmess of a marshmallow for a pigeon and about the size of an almond and a half for a dove.

The crop will emtpy in about 3 hours.

Terry


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for your message. I don't know, but people that have seen it, think it might be a top knot, crested pigeon. Do doves have a crest as well? I will definately keep feeded it a formula type mix, at least until it hopefully grows old enough to not want it anymore.

Thanks,
Chelisa


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

*Baby pigeon feeding*

To see this little baby go from a sipper to a guzzler really has made my day!! I am soooooo happy. It has drunk about 10ml of vitabrits, grated apple, mashed banana and warm water. Yey!! I think I see what they mean when they are talking about a full crop. 
Can you overfeed them? As crop was full and it was still trying to eat.....?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

very nice and thanks for the pm i dont get offened that easyiy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad it is eating again. This link is to a page that shows how to use the "syringe and balloon" method of feeding. http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm

The feed should be at about 39 degrees C.

I have never seen a crested pigeon, but the photo of an adult one in Wikipedia certainly looks like your baby http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocyphaps Usually the larger birds are called pigeons and the smaller ones doves, but that is not true in all cases...the "stock dove's name recently was changed to "stock pigeon". According to Wikipedia the crested pigeon grows to 12 -13 inches long, which would make them roughly the size of our wood pigeons, though it looks as small as a collared dove in the photo.

Added : Apparently it is also known as the crested dove and as the topknot pigeon.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/TheAustralianCrestedDove.htm

Cynthia


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you can overfeed them, the little crop will seem hard and over stuffed, they usually won't do it when you feed them that way though.


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks to all who have given me information. Was back at work today, baby pigeon and all!! Lucky my boss is understanding..... Still eating and have bought some hand rearing formula for wild birds and am making a nest with feathers I bought from a pet shop. 
When you look at it, you know it makes it worthwhile. 
I call it 'it' as I don't know if it's male or female??


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i just gotta say again how flippen cute he is!! i wish we had them here


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Gave up on the feathes, as made a beautiful nest and it made its eye all red and swollen. Must have been allergic or something? That was a couple of days ago now, and the eye was cleaned up with a warm cloth and fine in the morning. How much should it be drinking? At the moment it is having between 8 - 10mls every 4 1/2 hours, including a middle of the night feed. Bought the hand rearing formula and mixing a bit of vitabrit and grated apple in with that and mixing it with water to make a custard consistency. What do you clean the feathers with after feeding? And its bottom? I am using a damp warm cloth, but a few of the feathers under its chin are becoming hard and are stuck together. I will work on it each day as I don't want to stress it out all at once... Thought I was cleaning it well enough, little bugger must have been storing it under its chin!!
All is well, and it absolutely loves dinner time. It flaps its wings and sits on my hand jumping up and down with its head stuck in the feeder!! Although I am lacking in sleep, it has made me appreciate the simple things, like nature and wildlife even more. Animals can give us so much happiness. I know its a long way off, but what's your opinion on releasing them once they are old enough? I read on the internet that they are very hard to tame, but this one absolutely loves sitting in my hand and on my lap to feed, and think that it may not cope in the wild.
Chelisa


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you can drop the night time feeding, parent birds sleep at night too! nighttime is a good time to let his little crop empty completly. feed amounts and times by how his crop feels, fill him up till it feels like a marsh mallow, then when it's completly empty fill him up again.
for nests i use a heavy bowl and line it with soft paper towels or tissue so i can give him a fresh nest everytime i feed or when it looks dirty. then when he starts to hop out of the nest or stand on the edges, it will be time to put him in a big bird cage, i will usually leave the nest in the cage until he's not using it anymore, then i will put some folded up fleece (i give clean fleece everyday) in a corner of the cage until they start perching and not using it anymore.
is he drinking any water on his own?? if he's not he should be getting enough in the formula. when he starts pecking at the food it's time to start weaning.
and yes to the damp cloth.
yes don't try to force the little bits of food off if it's hard or you may pull out little feather and he will have a little bald face.
i wouldn't think a baby pigeon or dove of any kind would be hard to tame, i'm usually trying hard to have them not be tame because i want to release all my babies, so that is something to think about, if he does end up really tame are you going to keep him?? is it legal to keep him?? if it's not, think about if you have him as a pet and he gets sick, will you be able to take him to the vet??


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

I used to be a vet nurse, and have a friend that is a vet. So, if it did get sick would ask her advise, but not really a bird specialist. I recently spent around $3000AUD on my horse for a vet bill when he cut his leg, so when it comes to animals, it's treat first..., pay later!! Good news about dropping the night feed.... Sleep zzzzzzzzzzzz. Am not giving it water yet, making the mix sloppy enough, figure that should be enough water. 
Am looking at getting a wildlife licence, as I always seemed to have a native animal. Mum instilled in us to save any animals that were injured and check all pouches of road kill. So, over the years, many baby kangaroos and possums. 
If it becomes too tame I will keep it, and organise an aviary. But, if it's in between have a friend that owns an animal sanctuary with large aviaries, like the zoo. So I have a few choices, but want to do the right thing by the bird. I know you said when he starts pecking at the food to start weaning, but, roughly what age? I will gradually start introducing water and will there be a problem putting some sliced apple and grapes in at some stage? 
I am gradually getting the formula out of its feathers and have been soaking with warm water and gently teasing the feathers with a towel.
It is starting to stand on the edge of the nest and when I feed it, it tries to fly.


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I am using a damp warm cloth, but a few of the feathers under its chin are becoming hard and are stuck together.


That is inevitable. I have used chick starter crumbs and that dries as hard as concrete but I found out accidentally that the sterile saline that I use for wounds dissolves it.



> Mum instilled in us to save any animals that were injured and check all pouches of road kill. So, over the years, many baby kangaroos and possums.


I am feeling very dim today, I read that and wondered why you referred to roadkills as pouches. It took me a couple of minutes to understand what you meant! 


He has obviously landed in good hands...do you have a name for him/her?

Cynthia


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Pouches in Australia are from our animals like possums and kangaroos. Thats where they keep the little babies until they are ready for the big wide world. Hope you didn't think I was referring to pouches... , as in purses!!
It's name is 'Coby' as I don't know if it is a boy or girl.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i say if he's starting to stand on the edge of the nest it's time for a big bird cage! with a little bowl of water deep enough at least as deep as his beak is long, they sip water like a straw. little bowl of seeds, not sure about the fruit though, do wild adult crested pigeons eat fruit?? lol, idk! hafta look that one up, but i'm sure he would like seeds as a starter, maybe some cooked peas and corn.
i always check opossum road kill for babies also, even have a friend vet tech that hit a cottontail and killed her, so she did a c-section right there in the road and saved the babies.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

and again i have to say how filppen cute is coby?!! i was even starting to look around to see if we have anyone that breeds them here, he's such a cutie pie i want one!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

They are very cute, and although i have not looked up the species, i bet they are beautiful when full grown! Dave


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

I truly believe that's these animals seek us out!! Would only want to be reincarnated as one of my animals, what a life! Its good to know that there are other people out there and that I am not the only one that would take a baby bird to work!!!!!!!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh your so not the only one, i just moved my business into my home but for years i was hauling baby birds back and forth with me to work, i seem to average around 15 liitle ones at all times during the season, it's a revolving door in my house, i release one or two and get 1 or 2 in, plus i would run home in the middle of the day to feed the older youngsters.
it's going to be so nice to be home based this year, maybe i can actually get some work done and make some money!


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

If you are like me..... Then you can make some money so that you can spend it on your absolutely spoilt animals!!
Coby is now refusing to stay in the nest I have made it, and is starting to make real attempts to fly. Today, flew a short distance onto my chest and shoulder, oh so clever.
Still eating well, and boiling some bird seed, which it plays with, but not eating yet. The formula is still going down a treat, and I have cut the night feed, and made it 4 feeds per day, about 5 hours apart. When it was closer to 4 hours apart, it wouln't eat as well. It seems to be growing and I have sorted out the stuck together feathers from the formula.
Enjoy working from home so that you can feather their nest!!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

chelisa, hows the baby???


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

*Coby*

All is great with Coby. It flew for the first time today around the house and had its first drink of water. Was soooooo proud of itself! Am looking at alternative living arrangements for when it is in full flight. Will let you know how I get on. 
Hope all of your feathered friends are going well.


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

*Coby*

It is eating/drinking about 15mls four times a day. Have left feed and water for it to peck at. So much personality. Have tried to not handle it too much, but as it was so young, its convinced I am its mum, and not much chance of release. Am looking at a sanctuary that may be able to release it into a large enclosure. Will see.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

any pics of coby, i would love to see them, this breed fascinates me


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

*Coby*

Here is a pick from a few days ago. Will try to take some more soon, if it stops flapping about. Such a clever little bird and soooooooo affectionate. Calls out for me and now tries to nuzzle at my hand when feeding. I love animals, they give their everything to you.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, what a sweety, he's melting my heart way over here in massachusetts


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

*Coby the most spoilt pigeon!!*

This bird has become so attached to me, its really very sweet. I think it will become a member of the family, or if I can get it to a sanctuary I will definately visit it. Can you tell if it is male or female when it is still so young?? Have bought it a little bath that I convert to a bed for it to roost at night. It sings to me in the car on the way to and from work. Seems to like Britney Spears and Katy Perry at the moment. Good luck with your birds, chat soon.
Chelisa


----------



## Chelisa (Feb 28, 2009)

All is still going well with our friend 'Coby' the pigeon. She has an indoor and outdoor cage and is enjoying her life. She especially loves her cuddles and likes snuggling into my lap after her night feed. Only feedig formula twice a day and she is now eating millet seed. Although, I have not seen her drink by herself yet, which is why I am keeping up her small formula feeds.


----------



## JakeSims (Apr 19, 2010)

It is good to hear that Coby is doing well .

I as well found a fledgling Crested Pigeon along my road on the way home.

Your page has provided me with lots of information to help the little guy out .

I also live in South Australia, where are you located?

Jake.

(I didn't realise this thread was from early 2009, woops)


----------

